# If you could travel anywhere...



## ~Dan (Feb 20, 2011)

After seeing some of the topics about where people are located and upcoming vacations, it got me to thinking about where I would like to travel and was wondering where you guys would like to travel to and why...

If I could travel anywhere I would go to...

Poland- To tour some of the Polish Arabian stud farms

Iceland- To see some of the volcanoes and scenery and of course to meet an Icelandic horses in its native enviromnet

Norway- I love the Norwegian F jord horse and from the pictures I have seen, the countryside is BREATHTAKING

Austria- To see the Haflinger horse in its native environment and to see the Vienna Riding School

South America (Peru, Bolivia, Argentina specifically)- Peru and Bolivia to see where our llamas come from and possibly bring back some ancient llama herdsmanship techniques and Argentina simply to see the pampas and perhaps see the rare and unique Aregentine llama

So, if you could travel anywhere around the world or country where would it be and why?

I would love to hear from you all.

Dan.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes! Me too!

Definitely to Austria and see the Lippizanners and the riding school and the high pastures with the young stock and the Haflingers (if you can). We have friends who went and had lots of photos; but to see it yourself....

Have to think on it more...


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 20, 2011)

My dream is to travel to Australia. I would love to go to New Zealand as well to see the beautiful countryside. I would also like to go to Alaska one day.


----------



## jleonard (Feb 20, 2011)

The two places I have always wanted to go are Ireland and Australia. Ireland because my dad's side of the family is from there and my Grandmother's cousin still lives there (plus it just looks so beautiful!). I don't know why I want to go to Australia but I have for as long as I can remember.

I love traveling, I've had the opportunity to go to Germany, France, England, and Wales competing in mounted games, but I have never gotten to spend as much time playing tourist as I would like to. I usually only have a week or so and am too busy getting accustomed to my ponies and competing to get to see very much. They have still been incredible experiences though. I love, love, loved Wales, the competition there was at the Royal Welsh Show and I got to see some absolutely GORGEOUS Welsh ponies









Dan, you have some great places on your list! It's giving me ideas of other fun places to go!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 20, 2011)

I would love to see Montana and Wyoming one day...





Liz R.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 20, 2011)

Spain, Argentina, Australia, New Zealand. In that order. We're going to Spain in '12. Why? My family lived there for 6 months way back in the day. I just find the whole country romantic. Love tapas lol.


----------



## JennyB (Feb 20, 2011)

> I would love to see Montana and Wyoming one day...
> Liz R.


We have a room all ready for you Liz anytime you want to come to Wyoming 



 and we will drive you around Montana too 



 Really anytime is great with us, BIG HOUSE two people, coffee is always on, lots of ponies and all sorts of stuff to see 





 

 

I like to go to Ireland, Norway, Sweden, Scotland to see the "real" Shetland ponies, plus every state in the USA that I have not been to, Hawaii and of course the Carribean Islands ahhhh 





 

Fun again,

Jenny


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 21, 2011)

OFCORSE to see all you you guys! DUHH





ohter than that "Scotland to see the "real" Shetland ponies","Austria and see the Lippizanners", and all of these "Poland- To tour some of the Polish Arabian stud farms

 

Iceland- To see some of the volcanoes and scenery and of course to meet an Icelandic horses in its native enviromnet

 

Norway- I love the Norwegian F jord horse and from the pictures I have seen, the countryside is BREATHTAKING

 

Austria- To see the Haflinger horse in its native environment and to see the Vienna Riding School

 

South America (Peru, Bolivia, Argentina specifically)- Peru and Bolivia to see where our llamas come from and possibly bring back some ancient llama herdsmanship techniques and Argentina simply to see the pampas and perhaps see the rare and unique Aregentine llama "


----------



## REO (Feb 21, 2011)

If I could be anywhere in the world. I'd go home and be HOME. Then I would die happy.

But to travel? I'd like to go back to England and actually SEE it! And Back to Ireland and see more of it. And Scotland. Italy & France. But I have something in my soul that would love to see Peru.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 21, 2011)

Liz R. - I finally got to go to Wyoming last year and I would HIGHLY recommend it! I look at pictures and I get homesick for views like this:






and this....






I'm not a big "world traveler" there are so many places in North America that I haven't seen yet. I have always wanted to visit Texas. We are headed to California in 2013 for a conference and are meeting friends from Australia who are flying in for the conference and we are staying the next week or so with them and traveling north up the coast from LA - so I am excited for that!

My daughter and husband are travelling to Ecuador in June with our youth group from church and everything I have seen on the internet shows it to be a beautiful country! I am very excited for them and wish I could go, too, but someone has to stay home and take care of the little girl and the animals!

I love reading everyone's travel ideas! Some great ideas. I am with a lot of you - if I were to travel overseas, I want to visit Ireland. It's where my father's family is from and I would just love to see that country!

Barbara


----------



## anoki (Feb 21, 2011)

British Columbia to visit my friends



I was hoping to make it a yearly trip, but the funds are too short this year





I'd like to re-visit the East Coast of Canada. Drove through it as a kid, but I'd like to do it again as an adult.

Other than that....I really badly want to go back to Colorado....I sooo enjoyed that trip.

Then I'd like to do Scotland, because we still have family over there.

I am pretty happy being 'home' though, so I'm not much of a great traveller....

~kathryn


----------



## Minxiesmom (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd like to eat my way throught Italy!



There was just a beautiful documentary on PBS about Northern Italy. I have always wanted to go there and this just reinforced my great desire. For some reason, I feel a great kinship with the Italians, although, as far as I know, I am not of Italian decent. Maybe in another life...

If I can't get to Italy too soon, I would settle for Texas.



Although my husband has been there many times and says Texas is it's own "country"










, I think I would fit right in!

Of course, then there are those special mini farms dotted around our country that I WILL visit, soon I hope!











And finally, I expect to be a snowbird and settle in Arizona for the winters, as soon as I can figure out how to do it financially. I KNOW I like it there!!! Oregon isn't bad either!


----------



## wrs (Feb 21, 2011)

I've always wanted to go to Australia.


----------



## Reble (Feb 21, 2011)

Boy Australia is the popular place to go..

us too.. just love to see the animals and they say you never want to leave..


----------



## chandab (Feb 21, 2011)

Hosscrazy said:


> I would love to see Montana and Wyoming one day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome here any time you get to the far reaches of Montana.


----------



## chandab (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, before travelling abroad, I'd like to visit more of the US, like everything east of the Mississippi plus Alaska and Hawaii. But, I'd like to see Australia too, not sure why, but its been a fascination for some time.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd like to see more of the US, someday I'd like to do a cross country road trip see the Grand Canyon, the West Coast, Montana, Wyoming, etc. I think it would be fun, but I keep teasing I need a horse trailer with living quarters so my horses could travel with me.



Want to go to Hawaii and Alaska someday too. And Florida, see Niagra Falls, and Maine...this list is longer than I thought!

When we are in Ireland, I wish we had time to see Wales (love Welsh ponies!), and England (love the James Herriot books!) also Greece, Italy, would love to see Paris again!


----------



## LindaL (Feb 21, 2011)

There are sooo many places i would love to visit...Australia and New Zealand among the top of the list...as well as Africa (safari), Ireland, Europe (I've been to Germany back in 1978) and also places in the US like Alaska and Hawaii. Oh, to dream...thing is, if we didn't have horses, there would be nothing stopping us from doing at least one trip a year...Now, we save for Nationals in TULSA! lol


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 21, 2011)

You guys all have some pretty cool destinations in mind! Of course I thought of some more once I logged off LOL so I would also like to visit

Italy- I love food, and would like to see the land of my ancestors

England- Particularly the county of Cumbria and visit the Fells and see my favorite Pony breed The Fell in its native environment

Spain- Iberian horses for that reason alone

And some places in America...

Hawaii

Alaska

Oregon

Montana

Wyoming

Texas

and I would love to go back to Kentucky and visit the Kentucky Horse Park again

And that's pretty much it for now, but more will be added once I fall in love with ANOTHER horse breed. But keep the travel dreams coming, could always use some more ideas, and a reason to buy luggage with horses on it





Dan.


----------



## supaspot (Feb 21, 2011)

after seeing those pics ld choose wyoming , it looks beautiful


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 21, 2011)

Kim~Crayonboxminiatures said:


> I'd like to see more of the US, someday I'd like to do a cross country road trip see the Grand Canyon, the West Coast, Montana, Wyoming, etc.


I'll ditto that! I've been all up and down the West Coast by car traveling to see my grandparents each year but I've never gotten to go to any of the southwestern states and I SO want to spend some time in Montana, Colorado, Wyoming, etc.!




OMG. I want to see the fall leaves back east. I want to spend at least six months living continuously somewhere OTHER than the state I was born in, nice as it is.



My big dream was to go to the UK and Ireland but I made that happen last summer



so I can check one thing off my bucket list although of course I want to go back. I want to do NZ and Spain, and I'll admit Austria and Peru sound pretty cool although I hadn't considered those.

One thing I realized upon coming home from that last trip was that most of us live somewhere but never really explore it. I found all sorts of tourist attractions in my own home town that I never knew were there! Go to your local tourism board and find out what's around for a fascinating low-budget stay-cation.

Still dreaming of an all-50-States U.S. roadtrip....

Leia


----------



## sfmini (Feb 21, 2011)

I would love to go back to Greece and Turkey, Just beautiful there. In the US, would love to see Yellowstone and area again. Was there when I was six, don't remember much about it. Would love to see Alaska, have always dreamed of a scenic train trip through the northwest part of the country. Just me and my camera and amazing views.


----------



## anoki (Feb 21, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> One thing I realized upon coming home from that last trip was that most of us live somewhere but never really explore it. I found all sorts of tourist attractions in my own home town that I never knew were there!


How true this is.......my very good friends who moved away almost a year ago have found all kinds of 'new' and 'wonderful' things to do in their new home....which is great....it's just too bad that ALL those things were available at their 'back door' but they weren't willing to look into it while they lived here





But that's getting off on a tangent......





~kathryn


----------



## love_casper (Feb 22, 2011)

The Doctor's TARDIS. Easy.


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I've always dreamed of going to Africa and someday when my kids are grown........I will get there!!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 22, 2011)

I just love to travel, after high school a bunch of friends and I were going to go to Germany but you know how things go..we all went our separate ways and semi lost contact. When I was in school, I always found the holocaust just fascinating. I could have spent forever learning about that, it just struck my interest. So, of all things I wanted to do - I wanted to go and see these places we had read and learned about in school. I didn't get to go, but I would love to one day......

Apart from that morbid interest, I'd love to visit New Zealand or Ireland. I'd also like to go Greece / Athens.

I really need a good vacation. A "real" one, that does not involve pulling or packing a horse trailer...


----------



## wantminimore (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree, after seeing the pics of Wyoming I'd love to visit there. For some reason I've been wanting to travel to Alaska, I'm not a huge fan of flying and it would be a long flight so I don't know if ill ever get there.

In the last few years we've been traveling a lot in our own state and going places we've never been and its been pretty cool.

I'm on the coast of Maine and if any of you are ever here be sure to look me up.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 22, 2011)

wantminimore said:


> I'm on the coast of Maine and if any of you are ever here be sure to look me up.


Maine is definitely on our "to do" list! I have been telling my husband for years we need to plan a trip up there! We are very blessed as we are both teachers, so have a chance to take a nice vacation every couple of years during the summer. We love to camp, so usually haul our camper with us. I think camping lets you explore the area so much more than staying in hotels and gives you a chance to connect with other people!

Of course, that's also why we haven't had the horses in the show ring - we have to balance out our travel wants with our showing wants. Since dear hubby isn't a "horse person" it's only fair! This year is a "stay at home" summer, so we finally get a chance to show the horses!





I have loved reading everyone's travel wishes - they give me lots of great ideas!

Barbara


----------



## drk (Feb 22, 2011)

Would love to go back to Hawaii, Just loved Kaui and Maui. Would also love to have a camper and travel across the country. Yellowstone, Wyoming, Utah... Oh if I only had the time off and the $$$


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd love to go to Ireland. Missed it last trip because at the time I wasn't aware of my Irish Ancestors.......yes.....the free trip to Australia type ancestors.

Like to go back to Britain and Europe and see the real country not just the touristy places.

Also North America to see all the snow, autumn colours, the mountains, the montrous cities and all the cool stuff you see on telly...so much to see and do and so diverse......

Oh...and the little horse studs and big shows etc etc etc.





I've been to the LA, Disneyland, SanDiego and Las Vegas. Went to the Grand Canyon but it was foggy and the plane couldn't land and didn't see a THING. Hawaii on the way home, of course.

But of course I can't go anywhere EVER.. Too many critters and no one but me to take care of them.


----------



## Shari (Feb 22, 2011)

Always wanted to go to Williamsburg and I got to do that over Christmas.

Right now, my dearest wish is... to sell or lease this place and find a farm in VA. Just want to be in the same state my husband is.





9 months and counting.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 23, 2011)

Helicopter said:


> I'd love to go to Ireland. Missed it last trip because at the time I wasn't aware of my Irish Ancestors.......yes.....the free trip to Australia type ancestors.


LOL! We left Ireland on our trip last summer via Rosslare ferry port and when I got home and talked to my relatives (who, mind you, I had talked to in great detail about this trip before going) my aunt said "Did you look up our family in Rosslare?" I was like "WHAT family in Rosslare?!"



It turns out a branch of our family came from there and nobody bothered to tell me!







Shari said:


> Always wanted to go to Williamsburg and I got to do that over Christmas.
> Right now, my dearest wish is... to sell or lease this place and find a farm in VA. Just want to be in the same state my husband is.
> 
> 
> ...


I got to visit Williamsburg when I was 12; I think I still have a quill pen, red sealing wax and a brass seal/stamper thing from there.



It was pretty neat!

I'm so sorry you're separated from your husband right now. That's got to be tough on all of you. At least he finally found a job- I know that was a real struggle.

Leia


----------



## bevann (Feb 23, 2011)

I leave on Mar 20 for my Bucket List trip to Australia&New Zealand but I still have some other wishes.Alaska and a train trip from Cumberland,MD to Frostberg,MD on the original refurbished steam engine from 1928 that my mother took to get to college in Frostberg.She drove from Denton,MD took the ferry across the Chesapeake Bay drove to Baltimore and then took the train from there.I have seen a show on PBS about the train excursion and it looks amazing I would also like to do a train excursion through the upper west area.I alsoknow how difficult it is to get away with so many critters.,


----------

